# CHRISTCHURCH CITY S.I. - NEW ZEALAND'S FINEST



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I lived in christchurch for a bit as a young child, and these photos brought back some wonderful, yet distant memories. I always loved the small Avon river. It’s tiny as far as rivers go, and many may even argue, too small to be taken seriously, but still, it meanders and weaves it’s way around the city in such a lovely way.

I also remember the beaches, New Brighton etc, and there was some sort of caves at the beach in Clifton. If you have photos of these caves I would be really appreciative.

Christchurch is a beautiful small city, but I would hesitate before claiming one of the most beautiful in the world. I know it’s all based on one’s personal perspective, but there are so many cities I have seen since that I would consider far more attractive and beautiful. Wellington and Auckland in NZ, Sydney & Perth in Australia, Bergen, Venice, Paris, Barcelona, Prague, Budapest, Genoa, Hamburg etc in Europe, Boston, San Francisco, Seattle, Vancouver etc in North America, and I could expand this list enormously if I think for a couple of minutes longer.

Christchurch is beautiful, but not outstanding. It is quite a typical city really, and I know many “suburbs” of a similar size and attractiveness that offers everything Christchurch has and then the big city down the road. But I certainly recommend a visit when you are in New Zealand.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

^^ Cheers - some panoramics to remind you of CHC  




























:banana:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

crazyeight said:


> Charming city. I love it!





StevenW said:


> Very nice! Great pix.


Thanks guys, the support is much appreciated!



ENIGMA said:


> Is this that funky area - I think that it is called SOL or LANES ? If so, please get us more pics of this area .....


Yes sir, that is Electric boulevard in Funky town.
I will get round to posting what pics I have of SOL & Lichfield lanes, but you probably would have seen 80-90% of them in kiwiscrapers. 

That place is cool, it's going to AMAZING when it's finished.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Justme said:


> I also remember the beaches, New Brighton etc, and there was some sort of caves at the beach in Clifton. If you have photos of these caves I would be really appreciative.
> 
> --- There ar many caves around that area.
> Sorry, I don't have any pics of them, just cave rock, pictured below, which is kind of a cave....hope it helps.
> ...


Christchurch _is_ outstanding. Christchurch is a unique city, so it can't be typical. - These are facts. I would like to know these "suburbs" that offer what CHC has, as I said CHC is unique - that's a fact - so there is _nowhere_ in the world that offers exactly what Christchurch does. Nope nowhere. :lol:

Can we agree to disagree?


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

:banana: 
I'm thinking about go to New zealand in january, and surely i will go to christchurch!! :cheers:


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

I spent four months in Christchurch last year - a beautiful little city! Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

very beaultiful city!!
I have no words :cheers:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

^^ Such nice comments guys, it's great!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Some night views from the Port Hills*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*From my hood*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Some street performers in Cathedral Square.*

The World buskers festival is held in CHC every january/febuary - i forget which. If you get the chance and like to laugh and see people acting like idiots it's something you should see at least once in your lifetime...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Cartel said:


> Christchurch _is_ outstanding. Christchurch is a unique city, so it can't be typical. - These are facts. I would like to know these "suburbs" that offer what CHC has, as I said CHC is unique - that's a fact - so there is _nowhere_ in the world that offers exactly what Christchurch does. Nope nowhere. :lol:
> 
> Can we agree to disagree?


Please don’t get me wrong, I am certainly not saying anything bad about Christchurch. It is a very nice small city. Like any city on this planet, it is unique – all cities, regardless of their size are unique. I was just confused as to why you would consider it one of the most beautiful cities in the world, as although it is certainly charming, there are many cities out there which people would consider more beautiful.

My comment about suburbs is true, as remember, there are many large cities out there with suburbs bigger than Christchurch. Some of these suburbs are big enough to act like cities in their own right. My own suburb where I live has more museums than Christchurch, more bars and restaurants, a subway system (of cause that connects to the main cities) one of the world’s largest urban forests etc, and it is still only a suburb.

I really like Christchurch, but I did find it rather sleepy for a city. Some people of cause love that, and prefer that, so each to their own. Myself? I prefer a bit more zest in a place. This is a very open and honest reply. I am not knocking the place, just giving my point of view.

By the way, you are welcome to tell me what Christchurch has that is above most other cities in the world :O)


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Justme said:


> Please don’t get me wrong, I am certainly not saying anything bad about Christchurch. It is a very nice small city. Like any city on this planet, it is unique – all cities, regardless of their size are unique. I was just confused as to why you would consider it one of the most beautiful cities in the world, as although it is certainly charming, there are many cities out there which people would consider more beautiful.
> 
> My comment about suburbs is true, as remember, there are many large cities out there with suburbs bigger than Christchurch. Some of these suburbs are big enough to act like cities in their own right. My own suburb where I live has more museums than Christchurch, more bars and restaurants, a subway system (of cause that connects to the main cities) one of the world’s largest urban forests etc, and it is still only a suburb.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate  Let's compare apples with apples and not apples with pears here - Frankfurt is waaaaay bigger than Christchurch (approx. 5 million - right ?) and Christchurch has an approximate population of 360 000. There is a HUGE difference. No wonder the suburbs can't be compared to the likes of Frankfurt. You must also remember that Frankfurt is based in Europe with large towns and cities within close proximity to each other, Christchurch is fairly isolated and is surrounded by farms and more farms. Then there is history - no discussion needed here. Some logic will go a long way :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

What a beautiful thread Cartel. ChristChurch looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

alitezar said:


> What a beautiful thread Cartel. ChristChurch looks so gorgeous.


Thankyou my Persian friend! Come back again, it will only get better



ENIGMA said:


> Hi Mate  Let's compare apples with apples and not apples with pears here - Frankfurt is waaaaay bigger than Christchurch (approx. 5 million - right ?) and Christchurch has an approximate population of 360 000. There is a HUGE difference. No wonder the suburbs can't be compared to the likes of Frankfurt. You must also remember that Frankfurt is based in Europe with large towns and cities within close proximity to each other, Christchurch is fairly isolated and is surrounded by farms and more farms. Then there is history - no discussion needed here. Some logic will go a long way :cheers:


Thanks Syd! Some support! No discussion needed but he wants to know. You know he's right 'Justme' - 360,000 people what are you expecting, of course it's a bit sleepy - it is waking up though! Some people do love that, not me personally, I spend much of my time in _the_ densest and one of the busiest cities of earth - Cario. That's one of the reasons why I do too. There's just some things Christchurch can't offer a BIG city lover like yourself, and me. It is small, but not as small as everyone makes it out to be! Over 500km sq built up, for some comparison it's slightly bigger than Copenhagen. I really find it hard to tell you what is so great about it, cuz it would just be 'he ses' you really have to experience it yourself, most people who will get me, will get Christchurch. Really Christchurch city & the South Island is not for everybody, obviously not you! But that's all good, I'll have it over some suburb in Germany! even if it does have better PT and more....museums. I hope you enjoy the pics and the rest of the thread regardless


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*This next section of the thread is due in part to a special request by ENIGMA.*

*SOL Square, Lichfield Lanes & (south) High Street Precinct - Part I - *

Located in a south/east corner of central Christchurch. We will start with an overview of the area. This part of the city is currently undergoing the first stage in a major development/revitalization project. This stage is concentrating on redeveloping a large network of old lanes & alleyways into a living, shopping, drinking & entertainment hub.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Part 1 to continue on following page.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the inner city older buildings and tree-lined streets but the city is very spread out. Sprawl alert!


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Great view of the Avon River running through the Eastern Suburbs


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

double post.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

yellow15 said:


> Yes Queenstown is really cool. And i like Christchurch a lot too (being there many times for work, holiday or study reasons) but don't know why i can't find any of my chch photos
> 
> sorry Cartel


Oh well, if they ever do turn up. I'd love to see them here


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*I think only people from CHC will find these interesting.*










Phillipstown & Opawa


















North Hagley Park looking North West towards CHC










Top left - Cathedral Square. Bottom left - Bridge of Rememberance. Center - Old City Mall.










Central Colombo street


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

60 new pics from all around central coming soon


----------



## ningz (Apr 26, 2007)

so sad...


----------



## isoboy (Oct 1, 2002)

ningz said:


> so sad...


Yes, cities are much nicer with massive portraits of Chairman Mao everywhere, astroturf instead of real grass, and air pollution you can cut with a knife. :yes:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

ningz said:


> so sad...


que? would you care to elaborate?



isoboy said:


> Yes, cities are much nicer with massive portraits of Chairman Mao everywhere, astroturf instead of real grass, and air pollution you can cut with a knife. :yes:


:hilarious I agree.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

isoboy said:


> Yes, cities are much nicer with massive portraits of Chairman Mao everywhere, astroturf instead of real grass, and air pollution you can cut with a knife. :yes:


Hmmm, that guy was being very rude and you can just ignore him. But have you actually been there to make such comment? That was equally as unnecessary as the comment of which you found offensive.


----------



## isoboy (Oct 1, 2002)

It was just a joke; no need to overanalyse.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*10-15 years and the "skyline" will be a hell of a lot bigger & better*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Great pictures!  I'm curious how tall these proposed/approved buildings will be?


----------



## isoboy (Oct 1, 2002)

One thing that always strikes me about the CBD is that it's so big. It may not have many talls, but the area covered by the city is quite large. Anyone know the actual size; how many square kilometres?


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Great pictures!  I'm curious how tall these proposed/approved buildings will be?


It's anyones guess really. The height limit is set to be changed with the new council so we can build taller. The tallest building under construction now - which will be our tallest - is just 92m. There are flurries of 14 storey apartment buildings going up but nothing much more than that yet. There are initiatives like the 'Central city revitalization project' which plan to have more office buildings built in the CBD - currently they are all being built in the western suburbs hno: - and to increase the living population of the area illustrated below from 20-30,000 more within the next 15 years. So that alone will provide a construction boom it's just hard to say wether we will get real skyscrapers on not just yet. 



isoboy said:


> One thing that always strikes me about the CBD is that it's so big. It may not have many talls, but the area covered by the city is quite large. Anyone know the actual size; how many square kilometres?


Ah yes. I posted that a few pages ago but here it is again.

Central Christchurch area is 2km x 2km (4km sq) exclusive of Hagley Park.

 

You can see it's the area to the right of hagley park, clearly defined by the 6 lane avenues which surround it.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Ahhhh I see... I hope they will figure it out and get better for downtown Christchurch. Looking forward to hear the changes around downtown Christchurch incoming years from now.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Next 60 pics of the thread*

This set is a bit heavy (8mb) depending on you connection you may need to refresh the page if some don't show up.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ ^^ WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That best pictures of CHC even I seen!!! Bravo! :applause: I am so want to go there!


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

cmoonflyer said:


> I clearly rememebered the footnote at the end of a book , and which reads as follows - *For those who have not yet paid their first visit , its message is ," Be careful-you may be beginning a love affair with a city . " and the city is called - Christchurch !*


haha. Wow! What book is this?


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes a wonderful book that was produced in the mid 1980's. One of the first glossy city promotional books out. I don't think you can get it any more. It is called;

Christchurch...A City of cities. The text is by Brian Priestley and the pictures are by Grant Nelson.

It's full of funny and interesting ditties to discribe the many city aspects that make up Christchurch which by all accounts appears to be a quirky and diverse place.


----------



## hotel (Mar 13, 2006)

its a nice city!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Lovely!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Amazing thread for an amazing city - thanks.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Some people just view their enviroments different to others...*


----------



## metroman (Feb 19, 2006)

On one of my visits home someone said to me, everytime you return home to Christchurch you discover a new facet to the place you never knew was there when you lived there.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

:rofl: I would love to play there

I love New Zealand


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

I should really do another set soon.  South Island NZ<3


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Rooty said:


> Why Chch is so good: Part 2 - Seaside and Port Hills Tour
> 
> Digging into my huge stolen-image library once more.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Can't wait to visit this city.


----------



## Rooty (Oct 1, 2007)

I was gonna extend the walkaround but it turned into too much of a big job. This is just an identical repost from the NZ forum.



Rooty said:


> Why Chch is so good...
> 
> If you look East on each horizontal street crossing the middle of the CBD (Armagh down to Lichfield), every single one of them looks _almost utopian_. These are not handpicked good-looking streets, but _every street in a row_.
> 
> ...


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

lovely pictures! :yes: 
I hope to visit one day. :yes:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

The South Island's jewel city.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Wonderful city, isnt it NZ's largest?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

No, Christchurch is New Zealand's third largest city. The largest is Auckland, then second is the nation's capital Wellington, then Christchurch.

It is the largest on the South Island though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice city :cheers:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Brisbaner21 said:


> No, Christchurch is New Zealand's third largest city. The largest is Auckland, then second is the nation's capital Wellington, then Christchurch.
> 
> It is the largest on the South Island though.


No, Christchurch is the 2nd largest city in NZ, it overtook Wellington some years ago and continues to grow faster.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

love it, love it, love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and I cannot believe, hoy NZ resembles Chile (natural settings).

Greetings to Aotearoa from Rapanui!!!!!!!!!
:banana:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll bet it is a lovely place to live...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last pics are awesome :cheers: ^^^^


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I have always admired New Zealand landscape. WOW.


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Marsupilami said:


> love it, love it, love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and I cannot believe, hoy NZ resembles Chile (natural settings).
> 
> Greetings to Aotearoa from Rapanui!!!!!!!!!
> :banana:


^^ Yes! New Zealand is actually related to Chile in the way its alpine regions are organised geographically. A lot of our podocarp forests resemble the forests found in Chile...The species of trees are very similar :nuts:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Brilliant :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> ^^ Yes! New Zealand is actually related to Chile in the way its alpine regions are organised geographically. A lot of our podocarp forests resemble the forests found in Chile...The species of trees are very similar :nuts:


Both countries have a _long_ distance between each other btw :nuts:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## diddy (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful! I like the atmosphere in New Zealand, it's so great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown looks great ^^ thanks for those photos Cartel


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sweet pics


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

I've been to Chch twice and i love the place, i'm definatly going there again. I might hire a car next time though and explore more. Its my faveorite city in NZ, id be living there now if i could but i need to stay in auckland while the economy is shit. It'd be hard for me to get a job down there at the mo hno:

Are there any good bars there that you could recommend ?

Love the pics keep em coming :cheers:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. 



eighty4 said:


> I've been to Chch twice and i love the place, i'm definatly going there again. I might hire a car next time though and explore more. Its my faveorite city in NZ, id be living there now if i could but i need to stay in auckland while the economy is shit. It'd be hard for me to get a job down there at the mo hno:
> 
> Are there any good bars there that you could recommend ?
> 
> Love the pics keep em coming :cheers:


All depends on what kinda scene you like, the nightlife is pretty good. I reccomend you avoid the strip, too busy, the are some great international bars and botique breweries around Polplar Lane & Sol Square, The Belgian Beer place is great too, as is the Dux - the have the best dark beers there, brewed on site. And of course you should pop into *Cartel* in His Lordships Lane for a drink :cheers: and cheers mate, you're shots are great too.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## sukceno (Jan 11, 2008)

very beautiful light


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartel said:


>


Very beautiful shot Cartel :cheers: really great kay:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pub advice and comliments of my pics  what pub is this ?


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Very similar to Victoria, Canada.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Very beautiful shot Cartel :cheers: really great kay:


thanks for the comment.

Thanks for the pub advice and comliments of my pics  what pub is this ?[/QUOTE]

On the left is The Twisted Hop, one of the botique breweries I mentioned and in the front is Red Jacks, there's a bunch of these places down the old alleyways behind Lichfield st.



oceanmdx said:


> Very similar to Victoria, Canada.


I would have to disagree, strongly.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city and shots :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Christchurch city (from photos) has few highrises plus those 6 new, the number should be 20+ highrises


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Christchurch city (from photos) has few highrises plus those 6 new, the number should be 20+ highrises


The city is moving in the right direction. It's growing in population and it's growing UP in many different ways!!

Hopefully when the economy settles, much more will happen in terms of growth.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Speaking about population, what is the number of population?


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

New Zealand population 4.3mil

Christchurch is the 3rd largest city in the country with approx 360,000 residents in the entire metro area.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> New Zealand population 4.3mil
> 
> Christchurch is the 3rd largest city in the country with approx 360,000 residents in the entire metro area.


Milan! Christchurch is the *2nd largest* city! The 2006 city population estimate was 367,000, which would now be about 380,000.... and the metro area is over *420,000 *(incuding satellite towns & suburbs in Selwyn/Waimak)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

The only was is up for Christchurch. I have heard that it is the number 2 choice for South African immigrants - that should help boost the numbers mate


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> The only was is up for Christchurch. I have heard that it is the number 2 choice for South African immigrants - that should help boost the numbers mate


Huge Saffie community Sydney! All adds to the excitment of a growing and diverse city :banana:


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

seems like a nice and clean city


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

It may not look like it in the first pic but they aren't derelict buildings all those shops are still in business, the pic was taken on sunday that's all. South Central CHC.














































Didn't have my tripod. Blurry skyline  would have been a nice shot.










Bank of New Zealand, owned by Australians, of course.










Me believes that in the next few years there will be at least 2 high rises that will disrupt this view. 
That's the South Pacific on the horizon.





































South East CHC










SOL District (South of Lichfield)










Beautiful Canterbury :cheers:


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Such a beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome updated photos of the city :cheers: Christchurch has metro system?


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> The only was is up for Christchurch. I have heard that it is the number 2 choice for South African immigrants - that should help boost the numbers mate


It is becoming increasingly ethnically diverse. I think the most populous Foriegn born groups are British, Chinese, Indian, Russian & Korean.... in that order...or something like it.



christos-greece said:


> Awesome updated photos of the city :cheers: Christchurch has metro system?


Cheers. No metro system just buses really, but light rail is being investigated and new tram tracks are being laid throughout the central city.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartel said:


> Foriegn born groups are British, Chinese, Indian, Russian & Korean.... in that order...or something like it.


Dont forget quite a few Aussies here too! You just cant tell until we open our mouths! :nuts:

And once again, another good set. I like the Lichfield Street ones especially!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> Dont forget quite a few Aussies here too! You just cant tell until we open our mouths! :nuts:


True true. Heaps of Kiwis seem to be moving to Queensland & Perth whereas a lot more people from Melbourne & Sydney are now calling CHC home.

You da man Milan. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartel said:


> Cheers. No metro system just buses really, but light rail is being investigated and new tram tracks are being laid throughout the central city.


This sounds good


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*I take a couple uppers, I down a couple downers..*

For some reason or another I don't take many vertical shots, what I call uppers. So here's most of the ones I have taken, the next 45 photos. In here I think theres is a 'lil somethin for everybody. espero que disfrutarlos :cheers:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing city!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Shite, computer crashed as I was posting here's the rest.*


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Wow Cartel, fantastic mate. I am so glad that you are posting regularly  I love the individually patterned columns and the wallpaper on the outside wall. Very cute  Keep it up and I shall definitely be a regular here.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Wow Cartel, fantastic mate. I am so glad that you are posting regularly  I love the individually patterned columns and the wallpaper on the outside wall. Very cute  Keep it up and I shall definitely be a regular here.


Aw thanks bro! You know much of the inspiration to do it came from you . Will definitely try to keep posting regularly.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartel said:


>


So many good shots! I like this one especially, I would love to live in that building!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartel said:


>


This one too! I walk past this most days. I dont know why exactly but there is something I like about that little cluster of buildings on that block.


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Good shit :banana2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartel said:


>


Very nice photos including this


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Bit more of this, bit more of that from the 'city that shines'. Was using a significantly lesser quality camera than my new whip when these pics were taken regardless I think a few good ones came out. Enjoy.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

:applause: Very nice Cartel, you kept your word  keep em coming mate :cheers:


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice Cartel. Christchurch in her beauty and ugly rawness as well. Love it!:banana:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lovely city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed; those last ones are very nice @Cartel


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys.  Here's a few more recent ones for now.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

just lovely, best christchurch photos so far!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

VicFontaine said:


> just lovely, best christchurch photos so far!


Cheers man, many more to follow shortly :cheers:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos of Christchurch city @Cartel


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

^^ Cheers Christos, your comments are always welcome. :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Fabulous Cartel. We nearly made our way down to CHC and then decided to use the money for other things such as shopping  Beautiful pics and I can't wait for the next instalment.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Gotta love shopping, but not as much as Christchurch. Spring is probably the best time for you to visit Sydney, if you don't visit in October there will be trouble


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*And here is the aforementioned Spring*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Some nice spring powder an hours drive away*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartel said:


>


Lots of great photos.

I was here just today, probably stood on the very spot you took this photo. When I feel the need for financial inspiration and motivation I drive up to Moncks Spur and start planning/dreaming. 

Today I bought a sub and sat on my cars hood watching the city below, such a nice warm day too- summers coming people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Fannytastic Cartel ! Don't keep us waiting so long for updates mate


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Ahhhhh Home..............................Christchurch in spring.........:banana:


----------



## NZDivine (May 16, 2012)

I am so glad that I stumbled across this magnificent collection of images, most of which contain buildings that are no more. 

Thankyou for taking photos of my pre-earthquake magnificent city.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow. I wish I didn't look back through this thread. Really sad seeing as pretty much all of the buildings captured are no longer.

Wonder what happened to Cartel. Hasn't posted since the main earthquake. If you are out there mate I really hope you are ok. 

Luka


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Milan Luka said:


> Wow. I wish I didn't look back through this thread. Really sad seeing as pretty much all of the buildings captured are no longer.
> 
> Wonder what happened to Cartel. Hasn't posted since the main earthquake. If you are out there mate I really hope you are ok.
> 
> Luka


Agree with you Luka hno: It's wonderful to have a photo memory of what was.

Cartel - if you're around - do get in touch - Luka and I went looking for you once ;-)


----------

